# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  is there a limit to how many things we can sell on liontrading post

## bopoiu

cause i got some error after10 15 of them

is there a limit for no of itme sold 
à
or

no of itme put on the ice (same price as lower seller)

----------


## Shameless

No limit, Atm, selling THOUSANDS of auctions a day, Just something on your end maybe?

----------


## 7Tiakara7

You are getting that error message because you are trying to sell too much within a short period of time. I was able to put up 200-300 stacks of butter for sale but I had to click every 5-10 seconds if I wanted to continuously put it up for sale or click real fast and only put up 7 stacks up for sale then wait a minute or two. It's a pain but I guess it restricts mass selling..... to a degree :P

----------


## Crevice

There is no limit as far as I know

----------


## Lichd2

No limit, however i noticed if i put them up a bit too fast they will time out and ill have to relog or wait it out.

----------

